# Noisy Noisy Noisy!!!



## cluck_and_quack (Mar 21, 2013)

I am so ready for my loud up all night crazy feather babies to be outside! Actually that's not entirely true! My husband has been wanting them out for days now and I just can't bare to be that far away from them yet! The brooder is in my bedroom... And there are 6 chicks and 6 ducklings currently residing in it! In much need of a good nights rest though!!


----------



## JC17 (Apr 4, 2013)

Omg I have six chicks in a brooder in my bedroom and as soon as I'm starting to fall asleep, they start chirping. And that heat lamp is sooo bright! Well, I can live with it cuz I love my little babies<3


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

JC17 said:


> Omg I have six chicks in a brooder in my bedroom and as soon as I'm starting to fall asleep, they start chirping. And that heat lamp is sooo bright! Well, I can live with it cuz I love my little babies<3


That's what iPods and ear buds are for


----------



## Pathfindersfarm (Sep 6, 2012)

The one thing you should be aware of with chicks in your bedroom is, they are going to be shedding A LOT of dander and dust, and it's not really safe for you to be breathing that all night. Might be better to put them in your basement or garage if you can.


----------



## birdguy (Jan 15, 2013)

Pathfindersfarm said:


> The one thing you should be aware of with chicks in your bedroom is, they are going to be shedding A LOT of dander and dust, and it's not really safe for you to be breathing that all night. Might be better to put them in your basement or garage if you can.


Yeah mine are in a God temperatured aquarium...so it keeps out down much easier to clean as well


----------

